# Double sided tape vs c clamps



## RippKutt (Jun 13, 2012)

Hello Jocks, here's what I'm thinkin…..I don't have an edge jointer but I have a surface planer and I want square boards. So I took about five boards noting the grain and clamped them together with c clamps on either end and made sure one of the first boards was square to the surface planer table. I start the feed with similar junk stock to prevent snipe. Once the junk is feeding I enter my good stock block. Next I retrieve the junk and pass it through at the end to eliminate end snipe. Now flip over and repeat the process. I know this all sounds whacko but I have done it in the past and it worked. I would like to eliminate the dangerous c clamps. I'd like to use tape in place of c clamps. I've seen the guys on TV but no brand names. Can someone suggest the best double sided tape to use in my application? Thank you, RippKutt


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Nitto-Permacel-Double-Coated-Kraft/dp/B000QDL9GK


----------



## oldwood (Dec 29, 2014)

I have had good luck with carpet tape and there is a blue double sided duct tape (ducttape brand I think) now that I have limited experience with but I think will do a good job. I don't like the foam type doublesided at all.
Another thought: if all pieces are not the exact same width you may need to do some shimming on a thinner piece on the opposite side of your stack from the square edged piece.
Good luck!


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

You could use glue gun and put a small amount of melted glue between the boards but when the time come that you need to separate them, just use a heat gun and gently pry them open.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Ken, that's a great idea. I'm definitely going to remember that down the road. Thanks. I've also heard of using a hot glue gun to keep those loose hooks in a peg board.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

> Ken, that s a great idea. I m definitely going to remember that down the road. Thanks. I ve also heard of using a hot glue gun to keep those loose hooks in a peg board.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Bob ,thanks .not really my idea though, I learned that when I was cutting those curvy cabriole legs,needed to keep all the cut parts together, the trick to separating the pieces afterward as I mentioned is, to take your time and heat the area and let the heat warm up the glue.

I failed that part a couple of times and separated the pieces too early and saw how well a piece of melted glue can rip a chunk wood from the mating piece.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Like *oldwood* said, I use carpet tape.
It's thinner than most tapes and really holds tight because the adhesive is very thin and not rubber based.
The only issue is that if you leave it on too long it becomes a "real bear" to get the pieces apart!

I have seen CNC videos where the material was held with only carpet tape!


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have a jointer but my 24 teeth 10" table saw rip "planer" blade does as good a job as my jointer does. Cut, using fence, and glue up.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

For template routing I really love this tape:

If your boards are smooth and flat, it'll do there job. If they are rough, the hot melt sounds promising.


----------

